# Bleach



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

Searched forum; couldn't find thread. So, since I know there's a least one other Bleach fan here...

LET THE DISCUSSION BEGIN!!!

Also, rule; If it has happened in the dub, it's safe to post here (not a spoiler, since it takes FOREVER for the stupid thing to get done, to the point at which I gave up and watched subs (which I now prefer, oddly enough...).


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Especially now, at the latest subbed ep!

Anyway, I didn't know people actually watch dub tbh..


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

sub wins, dub sucks.
anime takes forever, manga is alright.

imo.


----------



## Escape (Oct 17, 2010)

The series is pretty good. 
It would be better if it wasn't for those annoying fillers...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ulquiorra=WIN!


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Ulquiorra=WIN!


agreed, but too bad he 



Spoiler



died


he was an awesome espada


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Spolier* All the captains are dead, Aizen is fused with Houku. Ichigo can go beyond Vizard. *End Spoliers*


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

you did spoilers wrong, and no, they aren't dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



aizen's form fused with the hogyoku makes him look so gay.


----------



## Escape (Oct 17, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> you did spoilers wrong, and no, they aren't dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holly **** DOUBLE SPOILER!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 17, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> you did spoilers wrong, and no, they aren't dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, you I post that by just random thoughjt. Since Bleach is like DBZ...


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone here read the manga....



Spoiler



I wanna know what is going to happen...The last chapter made it seem like the end, but I've been hearing that Mr.Kubo has two more story arcs....I wonder whats gonna happen. My guess is 1)Ichigo will get his powers back 2)Grimmjow was never revealed to be dead so I think he'll be back 3)Either Azien is gonna break outta imprisonment and have to a)help the good guys or b)assist the new baddies


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

the last manga chapter was 423.



Spoiler



ichigo finally loses his powers, and cannot feel ANY spiritual pressure. on the last page, he and rukia look at each other for the last time before she disappears in his eyes.



yeah, kubo has 2 more arcs, the first one is short, while the second arc is much longer


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there some where I can read about him mentioning the two story arcs.......my friend refuses to believe it til she sees some proof and I kinda feel the same way even though I'm sure the information is current since no one has called shenanigans from all the sources I've seen it mentioned


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry, i don't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm just waiting for Hell Chapter... Watching everyone (ESPECIALLY Kenpachi) fighting surrounded by flames and demons... Oh, hell yes. B3


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 17, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> sorry, i don't remember where I saw it.



Darn it...lol..its cool

and

Hell chapter? What's that?
oh and here is something else I wonder


Spoiler



Correct me if I'm wrong, but when a shinigami slays a hollow they are purified and sent to the soul society so do you think some of the arrancars will show up as either shinigamis or something and what about hell...and me thinks there is going to be a huge timeskip


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

the only hell i can remember from bleach is the new movie that's gonna come out.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Hell chapter? What's that?



Film 4, Kubo's keeping an eye on it himself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




December 4th...

The awesome shall arrive... 8D

In Japan.

Lucky bastards.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 17, 2010)

it'll come out subbed in like a day later.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 17, 2010)

ANOTHER MOVIE.....HELL YEAH!!!

But when a hollow is slain by a shinigami (again correct me if im wrong...alot of this stuff was mention like in the 1st few episodes so my memory of this is hazy) it is purified and sent to the soul society but if the hollow lived a bad life when it was a living being it got sent to "hell" instead. They showed this in one episode and never mentioned it again.


EDIT - 700th post....whoo?


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> it'll come out subbed in like a day later.



How does one sub something released in theaters?

Either way, it'll make for one hell (uc wat ai deed thar?) of a Christmas night watch... BD


----------



## riverchen (Oct 17, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> ANOTHER MOVIE.....HELL YEAH!!!
> 
> But when a hollow is slain by a shinigami (again correct me if im wrong...alot of this stuff was mention like in the 1st few episodes so my memory of this is hazy) it is purified and sent to the soul society but if the hollow lived a bad life when it was a living being it got sent to "hell" instead. They showed this in one episode and never mentioned it again.
> 
> ...




Everything the soul did as a HOLLOW was purified, but not as a human, so if they did bad things as a human, they get sent to hell.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

riverchen said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hence the Hollow who as a human was a murderer getting sent to hell, and Orihime's brother going to Rukongai.


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 17, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Is there some where I can read about him mentioning the two story arcs.......my friend refuses to believe it til she sees some proof and I kinda feel the same way even though I'm sure the information is current since no one has called shenanigans from all the sources I've seen it mentioned
> 
> QUOTEBleachtards do not fret, Kubo himself said two more arcs (one 6-8month, one 2-3years) are still to come.
> 7:14 AM Oct 7th via web



Source is from Twitter by a manga group.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

I assume the lack of link is that the site contains Warez?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 23, 2010)

Bleach used to be awesome.
I've got a poster from the first season where they had to save Rukia.
I continued to watch the show...
Went way downhill.
Discontinued watching it at episode... 150 or so.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is the 2nd trailer for the new upcoming movie.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 28, 2010)

I just  read chapter 424 and i don't really seem anything happen and can't think any ideas of a new arc happen  all  ican think of is that ichigo has to get that  badge he lost thts about all


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 28, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Bleach used to be awesome.
> I've got a poster from the first season where they had to save Rukia.
> I continued to watch the show...
> Went way downhill.
> Discontinued watching it at episode... 150 or so.


That's too bad. At the latest episodes, it gets so awesome.

The nice thing about bleach IMO, is that even the fillers are awesome to watch, unlike Naruto.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 28, 2010)

With the latest chapter I guess we are going back to the origins, lets hope Kubo won't fuck up this mini-arc, and is it me or did the guy at the end look like a mixture of Aizen and Zangetsu?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 28, 2010)

The latest manga seems to be a start of a filler? lolwut?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> The latest manga seems to be a start of a filler? lolwut?


Wrong, Manga's do not have fillers, Anything that happens in Manga is part of the official main storyline, This is just part of the main story that happens after the Aizen fight, Lets see how the story is told.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 30, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, that's why there's a "lolwut?"


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 10, 2010)

GAH! Spoilers, people!

My opinion on the latest chapter...



Spoiler



SPIRIT KING THIS LOOKS DULL!!! I pray that isn't actually Aizen, 'cause if it is, there had better be a damn good reason for him having escaped so easily...


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually Kubo draws some characters which look alike,just changed some features.TBH,the new chap looks a little promising,at least they're finally over with that crap arc that took 400+ chaps to finish.


----------



## FelGrand (Nov 11, 2010)

I like the end of the chapter that came out today, ending with a ramen and an eel shop.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 11, 2010)

Gaahh. i need to not read spoilers. i only watch the anime, no manga. but i love it.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 11, 2010)

come back when you finished the manga considering its about 6months ahead of the anime ;p

Anime is good but i lost intrest when dattebayo stopped subbing it
now i just read the manga


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 11, 2010)

hmmmmm is all i say about the latest release.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

Bleach was alright. I watched up until episode 180 or so (a new arc started), then gave up. It just got too repetitive. That's why I prefer short animu, at least there you only have a small chance of repetition (and if there is any, it is mostly done for laughs to be had).

My favourite character was Gin. And that guy with his ice dragon Bankai mode, though I can't remember his name for the life of me.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Bleach was alright. I watched up until episode 180 or so (a new arc started), then gave up. It just got too repetitive. That's why I prefer short animu, at least there you only have a small chance of repetition (and if there is any, it is mostly done for laughs to be had).
> 
> My favourite character was Gin.* And that guy with his ice dragon Bankai mode*, though I can't remember his name for the life of me.



Toshiro Hitsugaya



Spoiler



The ending of the latest chapter makes me think something about to go down. I wonder if Ichigo gets his powers back will he still have his inner hollow (OMG I'd be sooo happy) and/or will he have a new zanpakto/bankai...or for that matter will his powers just come back like *snap* or will he have to start from square one...so many questions



And about anime/manga preference...I like reading the manga cause its more up-to-date, but I still like to watch the anime cause I like to see the manga come alive.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks. I knew it was something that started with an H.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 11, 2010)

On the matter of Anime VS Manga... The only reason I read the Manga is 'cause I don't want to get spoiler bombed by being behind as a result of only watching the anime...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2010)

Spoiler



Does anyone think that guy could be Aizen's son?


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 14, 2010)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that guy could be Aizen's son?



Eh...I don't think he has anything to do with Aizen.


----------



## zizer (Nov 20, 2010)

I looked episode 297 - good, but annoying to read manga


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 22, 2010)

Spoiler



Huh. Seems Jinta and Ururu have changed too... I guess that confirms it...


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

Started watching, meh it's an ok series, up to 11, probably watch more. I'll see.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 23, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. Seems Jinta and Ururu have changed too... I guess that confirms it...




Confirms what?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 23, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wondered the same thing but i think he means that jinta and ururu will be joining ichigo's sister in hollow-busting action. That's my guess, but i don't mind either way, don't know why people is being such assholes about ichigo's sister becoming a Shinigami.


----------



## zizer (Nov 23, 2010)

again began 298 episode in the trash


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessed this was going to happen


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 23, 2010)

I've watched up to episode 85 so far but I don't understand the whole thing with Ichigos inner hollow. I thought when he became a soul reaper it was the end of that. Is it explained later on or what?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 24, 2010)

I was reading it, the OneManga got rid of of their manga section and now im too lazy to find another site.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 24, 2010)

Bleach is easily one of the worst shounen battle series ever.
Might I suggest One Piece, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (manga only) or Mahou Sensei Negima! (manga only) instead?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2010)

This isn't a suggestion thread, but thanks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Watched every single episode.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 24, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> This isn't a suggestion thread, but thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So? I'm just saying that there's far better Anime/Manga in the genre.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That why I said thanks at the end...


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 22, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Bleach is easily one of the worst shounen battle series ever.
> Might I suggest One Piece, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (manga only) or Mahou Sensei Negima! (manga only) instead?



Fuck off, hater.


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

Up to ep...173.
I am seriously suprised that I'm finding myself to be enjoying it.
I don't even mind the side-arcs.



			
				Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't want to start another NnM argument, but IMO, One Piece


----------



## nasune (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I like bleach, but the latest arc (manga) is kinda bullshit to me. 


Spoiler



I mean getting his powers back again? Why not use Orihime's powers then. Just reject him losing them and presto instant power return, thus eliminating the introduction of another human freak species. Meh, whatever. Just waiting for the story to speed up a bit.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 4, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Well I like bleach, but the latest arc (manga) is kinda bullshit to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah I kinda agree...but come on...Once you found out that what happened to Ichigo happened wasn't the end of Bleach, did you not see him getting what happened to him reversed (talking like this cause im too lazy to put up spoiler tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Bleach would be shit if what happened to Ichigo remained permanent.

The questions is how will it be reversed...


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 4, 2011)

only watch bleach  for ragiku tis yuruichi and pretty much any female character and the occasional epic fight


----------

